# John Norton on God’s decreeing the futurition of all things



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 12, 2022)

As God before time by one free, Eternal, and constant, immanent Act, decreed the futurition of all things: so God in time, by many transient Acts, doth exactly execute the same; only what he did decree, all that he did decree, and according as he did decree.

The Decree is God willing the Futurition; _i. e._ The future being of all things. The external Efficiency of God, is God’s working all that he hath willed, according as he hath willed. In the Decree is God’s great design of future action. The Efficiency is the execution of that design. In the Decree is, as it were, the Counsel of God; the Efficiency is, as it were, the Hand of God, working according to the Counsel of his Will. The Efficiency and Decree answer one another, as the Birth doth the Conception, the fruit the seed, as the pattern, and tabernacle, _Exod._ 25.40. And the Pattern and Temple were to answer one another, 1 _Chron._ 28.12.

For the reference, see:









John Norton on God’s decreeing the futurition of all things


As God before time by one free, Eternal, and constant, immanent Act, decreed the futurition of all things: so God in time, by many transient Acts, doth exactly execute the same; only what he did de…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

